# Hallo zusammen



## andi (16. Apr. 2007)

moin

Dann will ich mich mal vorstellen
Ich bin selbständiger Fahrlehrer 
Seit 2001 habe ich einen Teich mit Koi
Der Teich hat ca.25000 L und mein Filter hat ca. 5000 L
der Vorfilter besteht aus einem TRI 2 Trommelfilter und 
meine Biokammer ist mit 60m Patronen und 550L Helix bestückt
Das ganze wird mit einem 4g Ozon Generator + Reaktor abgerundet
In diesem Sommer sollen die Patronen aus dem Filter genommen werden 
und durch weitere 450L Helix ersetzt werden

 

auf eine schöne Zeit  
Gruß andi


----------



## karsten. (16. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Hallo zusammen*

ist das indoor ?


----------



## andi (16. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Hallo zusammen*

nein leider nicht 
ist ein gewächshaus (folientunnel) der steht bei mir das ganze jahr

gruß andi


----------



## Thomas_H (16. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Hallo zusammen*

Hallo Andi,
ich sag nix,- ich staune  

Tolle Kois


----------



## zoe (17. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Hallo zusammen*

Hallo Andi 
 wow das ist echt wunderschön was du da geschaffen hast ...... das Holz und das Grün ....... und überhaupt ..... 

Ich sag dann mal herzlich willkommen im Forum  

liebe grüße
zoe


----------



## rainthanner (17. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Hallo zusammen*

da hat sich doch einer verlaufen, oder?  


Hallo Andi, 

herzlich Willkommen hier.  


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Armin (17. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Hallo zusammen*

Moin Andi,

herzlich willkommen  

Gruß Armin


----------



## derkleineengel (17. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Hallo zusammen*

Hallo andi,
das ist wirklich ein echt schöner teich.... 
viele Grüße derkleineengel


----------



## Heiko H. (17. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Hallo zusammen*

Hallo Andi,

herzlich willkommen hier im Forum.

Ein super Teich und tolle Koi wie ich finde!

Gruß Heiko


----------



## andi (18. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Hallo zusammen*

moin rainer

verlaufen
ne  
auch ein blindes huhn findet mal ein korn  
@alle
danke für die blumen  

gruß andi


----------



## Manu79 (18. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Hallo zusammen*

Hi Andi, 

hast du kein Wasser im Teich, oder liegt das am Ozon?   

Ne echt, schönes Wasser und sehr schöne Koi, aber wenn ich das so sehe, dann können bei mir ja auch noch ein paar Koi in den Teich.


----------



## andi (18. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Hallo zusammen*

moin manuel

liegt ganz klar am ozon  
ich habe zu viele fische im teich 
ohne technik wäre das nicht möglich
das schlimme ist es kommen immer neue dazu
aber ich gebe auch immer welche ab

gruß andi


----------



## Armin (18. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Hallo zusammen*

Moin,

dann mach mal den Ochiba versandfertig  

....

den Doitsu, du weisst schon.
Gruß Armin


----------



## Thomas_H (18. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Hallo zusammen*

Jetzt hab ich nen Vorteil Armin.

Ich hab auch ne PLZ mit 5xxxx


----------



## andi (18. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Hallo zusammen*

moin armin

der hat’s dir angetan gelle  

gruß andi


----------



## Heiko H. (19. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Hallo zusammen*

Hi andi,

ist doch wohl klar, ist halt einfach ein toller Koi!

So einen will wohl jeder im Teich schwimmen haben.

Gruß Heiko


----------

